# Mare question..



## Aimz84 (15 March 2018)

Hello, 

I am a newbie to the forum and although I have owned, loaned and volunteered with horses in the past,(so not technically a newbie horsey person) I am new to owning a mare. 

I would just like to ask, is there anything I should know about having a mare. apart from some can have mood swings when in season. Which I read online somewhere.. 


I've worked with them but never really experienced them, if that makes sense, I've always owned geldings, not by preference, just the way it worked out lol.. 


Any advice, tips, etc would be extremely helpful.. 

Thanks


----------



## meleeka (15 March 2018)

Whats that saying about asking a mare! Its very true I think. Once you get a mare on side youll have a real bond but you cant bully them into anything.


----------



## vmac66 (16 March 2018)

Mares can be very opinionated, mine is. She doesnt hold back when she's telling me she not happy about something. She hates geldings with a passion. She is however a real sweetie and tries her hardest for me. Have had her a year and can now tell what mood She is as soon as I see her


----------



## Shay (16 March 2018)

You "tell a gelding, ask a stallion and negotiate with a mare" I think....

Stallions and mares are reproductively whole - geldings are not.  So you have hormones to deal with.  Like women some mares are more bothered by their hormones than others.  But it is a factor.  If you get a mare onside you can have a  terrific connection and they will try their hearts out for you.  But things to tend to have to be on their terms.

It helps to understand their particular cycle and when they might be less comfortable - and what your options are for helping them if they are.  And what to do for the times she gets a bit... shall we say over amorous?   Obviously you get more familiar with cleaning lady bits than man bits.  And they tend to wee in the corners more - simply because of geography!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2018)

My mares are wonderful, my gelding is a big drama queen.


----------



## Aimz84 (16 March 2018)

Thank you everyone. 

I haven't got to worry about her being a mare while riding as she is a companion only. As she's not been ridden for years. 

I had a colt once who was just a little S. H. I. T bag. Then he got gelded as was still like it, he was spiteful, aggressive, would bite and kick anyone and everyone. 


The mare I'm buying, used to be at the same yard as my boy, she was ok, but never really had many dealings with her, they only shared a field. 
But she is now 23yo, and a lovely lady. Never hurt anyone, she even lets the kids groom her. 

So fingers crossed, she's not one of those mares lol.  I'm really looking forward to having her x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2018)

She sounds lovely.  We definitely need to see photos once you have her!


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 March 2018)

There are plenty of  nowty, stroppy geldings and placid, laid back mares. The kindest, safest and most honest, willing pony I ever had was a mare. Don't  make assumptions about her and just treat her like you'd treat any horse -addressing whatever comes up as it comes up.

Any pics?!


----------



## Aimz84 (16 March 2018)

I've got a picture at the moment that I borrowed off of the villagers that feed her. x


----------



## Aimz84 (16 March 2018)

Not sure how to put photos up on phone


----------



## Nasicus (11 April 2018)

If she's a companion to your gelding, you might get a bit of tarty behaviour when she's in season like urinating a lot, winking (and not with her eyes eugh), she might even be a bit bitchy to him (I've found some mares tend to get a bit peeved when clueless gelding sdon't respond to their advances haha). She might become a bit opinionated and need firmer handling when cycling. She might not appreciate being brushed/groomed around her back/belly/ovaries when in season as they can for some become very sore and tender.

Or you might never even get a peep out of her! If my older mare didn't start urinating everywhere when in season, you'd never know she was, fine to ride and do everythinng with otherwise. Younger one is super tarty and gets a bit pigheaded. I'm trying her on chasteberries this year, see if that helps her cycle a bit easier.


----------

